# opinions wanted



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ok, i have looked, called, emailed for 4 days no, and no white bandanna by the yard. so, i took 2 black peices ansd stuck them up there for an idea ( i am NOT using black, i just had them here ) 
im thinking, sow 2 together for each door. what do you think

total would be spent is $8 on doors, $2 on visors, and what ever else i can find...........


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

looks ok..i like the white better


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

im doing white. the black is just to get the look of what 2 would look like sown together.


----------



## mrrottontreetz (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks phat bro that will work good


----------



## acefabric (Jul 8, 2005)

Just turn the new fabric so you dont have the writing on it then it will be straight.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acefabric_@Sep 15 2005, 01:46 AM~3818749
> *Just turn the new fabric so you dont have the writing on it then it will be straight.
> *


exactly. i was thinking when the 2 are sown together, bring the patterns closer together. 
well today im gonna go out and find me about 20 rags :thumbsup:


thanks to all who replied


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

total would be spent is $8 on doors, $2 on visors, and what ever else i can find........... 


i say do it looks good bro plus you can always redo it if you get bored or tired of it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Round2_@Sep 15 2005, 12:20 PM~3820809
> *total would be spent is $8 on doors, $2 on visors, and what ever else i can find...........
> i say do it looks good bro plus you can always redo it if you get bored or tired of it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> *


 thank you

i am gettin the rear passenger mirrors done, i got the 3rd break light done now. shits pretty easy. and IF the time comes to pull it off, you would never known it was there anyway. you cant glue under the material........ so it mostly tuck and stretch. turning out nice. 
will post pics later


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

grabbed 22 rags today. more then enough

have to redo the arm rest, its the only one that doesnt match


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

and the center peice ( sunglass holder ) is now redone to. doesnt look as bad is it did in that pic


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

that shit looks tyte bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Sep 15 2005, 08:28 PM~3824355
> *that shit looks tyte bro :thumbsup:
> *


thank you.
yeah that sunglass holder looks like ass right there. it looks so much better now. now i just set and wait till i can get all this shit sown up


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

here we go........


before anyone comments, the pillars will be redone buy someone who knows what there doing!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

looks pretty good man, though IMO, i wouldn't go too crazy with it, just use it to accent things, that way it isn't like the only thing you see, ya know?


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cuttn_thru_@Sep 17 2005, 12:00 AM~3831610
> *looks pretty good man, though IMO, i wouldn't go too crazy with it, just use it to accent things, that way it isn't like the only thing you see, ya know?
> *


 agreed. pillars are comin out. leaving everything else, and the visors will be done. then thats that :thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Sep 17 2005, 10:22 AM~3833064
> *agreed.  pillars are comin out. leaving everything else, and the visors will be done. then thats that :thumbsup:
> *


cool, i think that's the right decision, i like how it accents the interior!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

and the pilelrs are back to grey. 


*********************************ATT****************************

can anyone sow me up 2 pillows and do my visors? i will suply the rags, visors, shipping both ways.
pm me a price please

thank you


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Sep 19 2005, 01:18 P/img~
> * :scrutinize:
> *


 i fixed it sence then. no more pillers


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

update


----------



## DroDa59 (Sep 6, 2005)

yeah that's better

nice job man


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER didnt know you peeped this topic till now. could of said something while you were here :wave:


----------



## King (Sep 14, 2005)

it looks very cool


----------



## Round2 (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks very nice the update pic really does it for me not to much but enough to look very clean good job!!


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Looks very good man!!! cool idea......maybe i'm gonna steal the idea (not extacly the same though.....) uffin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Sep 21 2005, 04:49 PM~3859108
> *Looks very good man!!! cool idea......maybe i'm gonna steal the idea (not extacly the same though.....) uffin:
> *


aint my idea homie. seen someone was askin about rags in yards, i clicked- read threw it, then seen china mans fleetwoods and jaw drop right there............. :0


----------

